# There Is One In Every Group



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

So you know the story about one in every group. I went to the DMV today after picking up my plate for the trailer. I had figured they would call when it came in but I guess that isn't part of the deal.









Only reason I stopped in the dealer was my temp tag expires this week and I didn't want to be driving around illegal like.







That is a different thread.

So I get the plate and head to the DMV so I can get my personalized one ordered.







After pushing my way through the door







I found it was standing room only in there. Guess I should have checked the handy dandy web cams they have to see how busy they were. I make my way to the counter and look for the appropriate form only to find they don't have it out, so I wade my wade to the information desk.









I speak with the less than thrilled girl behind the counter who gives me the form which I fill out. I then wait my turn to be called up to one of the counters, the whole time watching the comings and goings of the people.







Sidebar here, if you ever want to be entertained then go to your local DMV office.

Anyhow, getting back to the story, my number is called and get to the desk and submit my request. All is going well until the guy figures out I am trying to get a personalized plate for a travel trailer. He has to do some research which he doesn't mind as he is a vet also,







problem is he has never seen this type of request put is determined to push it through. After a few minutes he tells me that I am the first person he knows of requesting these type of plates for a trailer.

So if you see a 21RS tooling down the road with Veteran plates then you know you have met me.
Lance


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Good luck with that. If you get them..please post a picture.


----------



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

Will do, turn around time is about 12 weeks.


----------



## mik0445 (Jun 5, 2006)

Sounds pretty typical of our dmv's, did the panhandlers get you in the parking lot? Call me nuts, but I actually have fun while I'm there, I try to read people's emotions and characterize them while I'm there. (boredom's a b!+(#!) You've always got the really stressed/hurried person, the frequent cell phone talker, and my favorite, the guy or gal who cleans out there wallet or purse 20 times while there!


----------



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

I saw all of them there especially the panhandler in front of the doors. I put my phone on silence so I could watch the others. When I checked in they were at number 600 or so with mine being 801. Only took an hour to go through all those.
Patience is the key with DMV.
Lance


----------



## outback21 (Jun 17, 2006)

Please don't remind me of the DMV. When I first moved to CT it literally took 3 hours for me to go through the process of getting my license. I had not realized how slowly some human beings could work before that.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Yes you really gotta love the DMV

Don


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

usmc03 said:


> So you know the story about one in every group. I went to the DMV today after picking up my plate for the trailer. I had figured they would call when it came in but I guess that isn't part of the deal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Our OB has the FIRST Wa State LEM (Law Enforcment Memorial) plate that was issued for tt







, something Rick is proud to own.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

The DMV folks must be the same people in front of me at Subway that don't know how to order a darn sandwich. Ok, it's bread, meat, and toppings. Not hard.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

campmg said:


> The DMV folks must be the same people in front of me at Subway that don't know how to order a darn sandwich. Ok, it's bread, meat, and toppings. Not hard.


could you repeat that? JUST KIDDING!!!


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

I have been pleasantly surprized here in Texas with the quality of service and competence of the people working at our DPS offices and I've used them in Beaumont, Houston, Dallas and Austin areas over the years.

Amazingly organized for a government outfit.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Interesting to hear that the DMV is universally apathetic and frequented by the same (Jerry Springer) portion of society. You should see it here in Los Angeles. I'll say no more


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

outback21 said:


> Please don't remind me of the DMV. When I first moved to CT it literally took 3 hours for me to go through the process of getting my license. I had not realized how slowly some human beings could work before that.


Is that all? Good going... Our recent "move" to SD was handled by sending our contact the fees - very reasonable, btw - and a check for $15.90. She goes to the courthouse, does the registration, and and mails the plates. Luxury.

Also, a carry permit is a one-page application, an overnight NCIC check, and ten bucks.

Slug


----------



## alebar17 (Mar 10, 2006)

California Jim said:


> Interesting to hear that the DMV is universally apathetic and frequented by the same (Jerry Springer) portion of society. You should see it here in Los Angeles. I'll say no more


My local branch has the clerks behind bulletproof glass.....don't know if is for their protection or ours. It's also fun to watch people blatantly cheating on the written exam


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I'll probably get in trouble for posting this, but around here the DMV is the one government agency where English is the second language. I'm dying to pass on what our local DMV has come to be affectionately known as... but it might be considered breaking forum rule #2.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> I'll probably get in trouble for posting this, but around here the DMV is the one government agency where English is the second language. I'm dying to pass on what our local DMV has come to be affectionately known as... but it might be considered breaking forum rule #2.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ditto and double


----------



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

Ours is the same as above. I am confused as to why they let people who don't fully comprehend the language have an interpreter with them to take the test. I have stopped quite a few people where the communication barrier was so bad, all I could do was give them back their license and walk away shaking my head.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

usmc03 said:


> Ours is the same as above. I am confused as to why they let people who don't fully comprehend the language have an interpreter with them to take the test. I have stopped quite a few people where the communication barrier was so bad, all I could do was give them back their license and walk away shaking my head.


hmmmm.....ever heard any of those same people speaking english when you weren't in uniform? just curious. Here, the communication isn't always what it appears but rather a sudden convenienc to " no habla English"...................
not prejudice anyone so don't hit me on that one. It's simply a fact.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Doxie-Doglover said:


> Ours is the same as above. I am confused as to why they let people who don't fully comprehend the language have an interpreter with them to take the test. I have stopped quite a few people where the communication barrier was so bad, all I could do was give them back their license and walk away shaking my head.


hmmmm.....ever heard any of those same people speaking english when you weren't in uniform? just curious. Here, the communication isn't always what it appears but rather a sudden convenienc to " no habla English"...................
not prejudice anyone so don't hit me on that one. It's simply a fact.
[/quote]

When I walk into the DMV i'm a minority so I think I should get some special treatment


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

Verstelle said:


> Ours is the same as above. I am confused as to why they let people who don't fully comprehend the language have an interpreter with them to take the test. I have stopped quite a few people where the communication barrier was so bad, all I could do was give them back their license and walk away shaking my head.


hmmmm.....ever heard any of those same people speaking english when you weren't in uniform? just curious. Here, the communication isn't always what it appears but rather a sudden convenienc to " no habla English"...................
not prejudice anyone so don't hit me on that one. It's simply a fact.
[/quote]

When I walk into the DMV i'm a minority so I think I should get some special treatment








[/quote]
you're special treatment should be 50 of "you" to 1 person speaking your language. When I lived in South America I had no choice after 6 months, learn the language or don't be involved with anything because you won't learn the language. Slowly people weren't so quick to want to translate for me anymore. Guess what? I learned! now my ex husband lives in the US with his Venezuelan wife who won't learn english so they all translate for her! go figure!


----------

